# Eggs Mexicana With Queso



## tx smoker (Aug 10, 2020)

Back in the day when we used to go to our favorite little Mexican restaurant for breakfast on the weekends one of the more commonly ordered meals was their Eggs Mexicana. I always had it topped with queso and had to get a side of meat...ham or sausage most times. Yesterday morning I saw a box of these Velveeta cheese blocks that Tracy had bought and I had no idea were in the cheese drawer. Hmmm...they sure do melt nicely so thought I'd utilize them with breakfast. Cut up some veggies and got everything ready to take out on the patio and fired up the flat top.

Homemade bacon, veggies, cheese in the pan, and eggs whipped up







Start by getting the bacon going






Veggies and pan with the cheese blocks in it. I wound up putting some milk in the cheese. It was just too thick






Got some biscuits on the grill






Another ugly picture of eggs being scrambled






Money shot...such as it is for breakfast






And dessert. Got the apple butter a couple weeks ago from a good friend here in the forum Best I've ever had. This stuff was outstanding and brought back a flood of childhood memories.






A nice Sunday morning breakfast and oddly enough, the first time I've made the Eggs Mexicana. Was kinda kicking myself for not thinking of it much sooner. We gave up the weekend trips out for breakfast about 4 years ago and I've been cooking them at home. Talk about the quintessential brain cramp!! This will be part of the regular rotation from now on though. Man this was good!!

Thanks for dropping in...again,
Robert


----------



## sawhorseray (Aug 10, 2020)

What a great way to start the day, I am loving that breakfast and just might have to be a big copy cat this morning, Like! I'll wait till about 9am so it'll be in the 90's, nice dip in the pool after I eat. Nice piece of work Robert! RAY


----------



## Sowsage (Aug 10, 2020)

Looking good Robert! Love the cheese in the eggs! And the Apple butter! A friend of ours has an orchard and every year we get a ton of apples from her. We can them for pies and then we make apple butter to can as well. I'll take apple butter over just about any jamb or jelly any day of the week! Nice breakfast!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Aug 10, 2020)

Nice looking breakfast Robert! I'd definitely eat a plate of that...messy looking or not! Bet that cheese really made it good.  Apple butter looks tasty too! 

Ryan


----------



## 73saint (Aug 10, 2020)

Man that looks so good!  My stomach is growling...nice work!!!


----------



## Winterrider (Aug 10, 2020)

Oh my,  I just became extremely hungry !


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 10, 2020)

Looks really good .


----------



## xray (Aug 10, 2020)

I’m loving that breakfast Robert! Just all that cheese melted over top looks to die for!

I might grab a block of velveeta to make this. I’m cooking solo this upcoming weekend so it’s the perfect time. I’m sure I could find other ways to use up the rest of the cheese.

Apple butter on biscuits is great! It goes really good on some scrapple too!

Great job! Like!


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Aug 10, 2020)

Man that looks good Robert. That velveeta just put it over the top. I could go for a big plate about now! LIKE!


----------



## chopsaw (Aug 10, 2020)

xray said:


> I’m sure I could find other ways to use up the rest of the cheese.


I Think they sell it in halves and 1/4's now . Or buy a can of Rotel and some chips . Lol .


----------



## xray (Aug 10, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I Think they sell it in halves and 1/4's now . Or buy a can of Rotel and some chips . Lol .



I’ve seen it in the 8oz packs like cream cheese but I would probably buy more for the rotel dip. Problem is I want to eat the entire block, lol.


----------



## GATOR240 (Aug 10, 2020)

Looks excellent, I'm going to have to copycat that. I like the simplicity of it, especially on a Sunday morning.


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 10, 2020)

I eat the same breakfast everyday!
I have to branch out more & try some different things!
Your dish looks absolutely delicious!
Al


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 10, 2020)

sawhorseray said:


> What a great way to start the day, I am loving that breakfast and just might have to be a big copy cat this morning



Thank you Ray!! It was a quick, easy, and really tasty way to start the day. I'm gonna be doing this a lot in the future I'm sure. Thanks for hte like buddy!!



Sowsage said:


> Looking good Robert! Love the cheese in the eggs! And the Apple butter! A friend of ours has an orchard and every year we get a ton of apples from her.



Appreciate the kind words Travis. I am a committed cheese junkie. We probably go through 7 pounds of cheese a week. It's on almost every meal in some capacity. As far as the apple butter, I used to eat it all the time as a kind and just loved the stuff. Had not had it for probably 40 years and suddenly the jar showed up on my door step. What a Godsend. this stuff is about as pure is it can get. Only 4 ingredients in it, that's all.



Brokenhandle said:


> Nice looking breakfast Robert! I'd definitely eat a plate of that...messy looking or not! Bet that cheese really made it good. Apple butter looks tasty too!



Thanks so much Ryan. If I'm not mistaken there was a post recently where apple butter was mentioned and I believe you were one of the folks expounding in the virtues of it. Kinda like gravy, and BOY OH BOY do I have a post to show you buddy. Probably gonna put it out here tomorrow and will tag you on it.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 10, 2020)

73saint said:


> Man that looks so good!  My stomach is growling...nice work!!!





Winterrider said:


> Oh my,  I just became extremely hungry !





chopsaw said:


> Looks really good .



Thanks so much all of you fir the ind words and the likes. Very much appreciated. this was one tasty breakfast for sure.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 10, 2020)

xray said:


> I’m loving that breakfast Robert! Just all that cheese melted over top looks to die for!



Thank you Joe. You know i put cheese on pretty much everything. It's in my blood.



xray said:


> I might grab a block of velveeta to make this



This actually came in a box that had 5) 4 oz. blocks in it. those are a nice size to work with.



xray said:


> Apple butter on biscuits is great!



Oh yes!! I wound up eating the last two biscuits slathered with it, and loved every bite.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 10, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> I Think they sell it in halves and 1/4's now . Or buy a can of Rotel and some chips . Lol .



They also sell it in pouches like you get in the Velveeta Shells & Cheese, but without the shells, just the cheese sauce. We do the Ro Tel and Velveeta regularly when we used to have parties...but that's been a while unfortunately. Makes a great queso.



GATOR240 said:


> Looks excellent, I'm going to have to copycat that. I like the simplicity of it, especially on a Sunday morning.



Go for it please!! So simple yet so delicious. Ya can't go wrong.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 10, 2020)

SmokinVOLfan said:


> Man that looks good Robert. That velveeta just put it over the top. I could go for a big plate about now!



Well come on down brother!! I'll whip you up a big plate real quick. You could do a monster batch of that on your griddle, that's for sure.

Robert


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 10, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> I eat the same breakfast everyday!
> I have to branch out more & try some different things!
> Your dish looks absolutely delicious!



Thanks so much Al. don't know why it took me so long to get on board with this. As you know though, I'm into trying to mix up the menu as much as possible and always looking for new stuff to make. This one will be a repeat though and part of the ever expanding rotation of meals. Sadly though we only do breakfast together on the weekends for having to work M-F.

Robert


----------



## Hawging It (Aug 10, 2020)

Breakfast of Champions!


----------



## smokerjim (Aug 10, 2020)

looks fantastic Robert, I could definitely knock down a couple plates of that.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Aug 11, 2020)

Fantastic breakfast there I for sure could handle a plate of that meal.

Warren


----------



## Smokin' in AZ (Aug 11, 2020)

Great lookin' breakfast Robert.

Like!

John


----------



## Misplaced Nebraskan (Aug 11, 2020)

Anything that starts with some bacon has to be good!  Plus, what better way to grease up the cook top for more breakfast foods!  And I'm fully on board with queso for a breakfast topping.  And now I sit here, breakfast and baconless... sad and hungry...


----------



## Central PA Cowboy (Aug 16, 2020)

Been looking for a recipe like this. Big LIKE!


----------



## tx smoker (Aug 17, 2020)

Central PA Cowboy said:


> Been looking for a recipe like this. Big LIKE!



Glad you found it Derek but I did post the link to this in your thread asking about it. Let us know how it turns out buddy!!

Robert


----------

